# 23 Dead for $4.25



## MA-Caver (Sep 15, 2008)

> *23 Indonesians dead in crush for cash handout                *
> 
> By IRWAN FIRDAUS, Associated Press Writer
> _Mon Sep 15,  6:49 AM ET_
> ...


Four dollars and a quarter probably isn't much over here, doesn't even buy a gallon of gas in most places. But apparently it's enough to die for over there. 
The answer to "fix this" is right there in their faces. Get rid of the corrupt government officials that'll pocket the cash and part of the solution is taken care of. Having an orderly line or manner or something where one person at a time comes in... yeah it'll take a long time to do but at least no one gets killed for "a pocket full of mumbles such are promises..."
Really sad that the poor there are being charitied to death.


----------



## Empty Hands (Sep 15, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Really sad that the poor there are being charitied to death.



Indeed.  However, I wouldn't get too comfortable about such behavior being "over there" with the poor brown masses.

"Sheffield, England; 95 people are crushed to death at an English FA Cup semifinal game between Liverpool and Nottingham Forest, when police open gates to alleviate crowding outside Hillsborough Stadium. The resulting rush of people onto the already filled terrace sections traps fans against riot control fences ringing the field. " Link


----------



## arnisador (Sep 15, 2008)

It happens here too...but it's almost always preventable with pre-planning.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 15, 2008)

And then there was the Who concert in Ohio in 1979


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 15, 2008)

Assume that any large crowd is one beer shy of a riot and you'll never get caught in a situation like this.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 15, 2008)

Not talking about rock concerts, soccer games or any other event where people PAY to be in a large crowd here... 
Talking about the POOR so desperate to get *any* amount of money so they (AND their families) can EAT that they get in a mass and end up dying. Is that going to happen here? Of course not... The Trumps, Gates, Rockerfellers and other so called BILLIONAIRES of this country will be damned if they're going to give up any of what's THEIRS. 
Oh and never mind their pitiful pithy donations to charities around the world ... my question is are they feeding/helping AMERICANS ??


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 15, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Not talking about rock concerts, soccer games or any other event where people PAY to be in a large crowd here...
> Talking about the POOR so desperate to get *any* amount of money so they (AND their families) can EAT that they get in a mass and end up dying. Is that going to happen here? Of course not... The Trumps, Gates, Rockerfellers and other so called BILLIONAIRES of this country will be damned if they're going to give up any of what's THEIRS.
> Oh and never mind their pitiful pithy donations to charities around the world ... my question is are they feeding/helping AMERICANS ??


 
Hey, at least give the Trumps, Gates, and Rockerfellers credit - unlike the rich folks in the story you posted, they're not turning their charity into a big honkin' bum fight.


----------



## Empty Hands (Sep 15, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> my question is are they feeding/helping AMERICANS ??



Sure, for tax reasons, if no other.  The Gates Foundation for one has funds many US programs.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 15, 2008)

Bill Gates does what he can.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 15, 2008)

Maybe it salves his conscience having 'stolen' the OS that opened the door that made his billions?  

That's off-topic I know but altho' he is now doing some good with his cash it still doesn't wipe clean the dubious means by which Mirco$oft got going.


----------

